# Tiels + Fllight suits = OutSide fun :-)(pics)



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Here is a few pics of my kids with their Tiels Outside 

We have 2 flight suits ( origionally bought one for our quaker, and a piece came out of the Velcro strap that's for the Lead but it still works Great) they ended up sending us ANOTHER suit instead of the Lead/Velcro part we needed 3rd times a charm they got it right - which gave us 2 full suits LOL 

They were Supervised I did have a video of them outside with the birds BUT my computer decided to mess up before I had a chance to put it on Photo bucket or Save it to a disk and when I re installed windows I lost it 

But here's the pics

*My daughter with Hers*​ 






 
*Can You See Me NOW?*






 
*My Son With His* 






 
*~ Can't Get Enough Kisses ~*






 
*~ Yeah I Know we are Cool ~*​


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

LOL!!! I love it!! How long does it take to get their little suits on? I can't imagine Dooby cooperating with that. LOL!!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

cute pic's 

Plukie I can't imagine Georgie cooperating for that either...LOL maybe Ollie would do it though


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

That is so cute!! It must be nice for the tiels to go outside every now and then.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

They're adorable! Glad to see they were able to have some fun outside in the fresh air! Mine loves it too!


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Plukie said:


> LOL!!! I love it!! How long does it take to get their little suits on? I can't imagine Dooby cooperating with that. LOL!!


My boyfriend put them on while we were outside but he had Them both in the suits and leads and outside withing 2 mins. 

it takes a bit longer with our quaker because he hates it ( he's 12) and he's never had anything put on before, So he fights the whole time 

But the tiels didn't seem to mind it my b/f said they gave a small fight but nothing like Billy the quaker and i couldn't believe he was right back out side within 2 mins tops 

they had a ball - This afternoon if I don't get too busy since it's still nice out today too, I'm going to take my budgies out but they'll be in the cage 

We bought the Harness ( feather Teathers) for the budgies and one for the quaker but those Did NOT go over well with the birds OR ME, he bought the Smallest size ( it said it was for Budgies) and It to me was still too big even after we adjusted it and it looked more like it was choking them - looked NOTHING like the picture - SO they'll get to go outside but Gotta go in the cage


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Aww. i'm thinking about getting mine a harness. I wonder how well that will turn out


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

birdieness said:


> Aww. i'm thinking about getting mine a harness. I wonder how well that will turn out


I've read it is easier to get them to wear a harness or the flight suit if they're introduced to it as a young bird 

but if not then they have "techniques" to use which don't always work ( but i'm sure it would of helped with my quaker if the BOYFRIEND would of listened to me instead he did it his way and that was Get the Bird and shove the flight suit on but billy is getting more used to it even know he still would rather chew it off or attempt to run from it when its on him LOL)

but they say if you hang it by the birds cage for a few days ( like a few inches or even a foot away but where the bird can see it) so they get used to it, then gradually move it closer and closer untill it is on the cage , let them play with it or as they said for the quakers Play with it and show them it's all kinds of fun ( quakers seem to try new things better if they "think" its fun or Good) and then put it on your hand and pet them with it or give them scratches with it, and then gradually start putting it on them 

Some people say it works great others didn't have it so lucky, Some didn't have a problem from day one of doing it like my b/f did it 

I guess it's more on the Bird and how they deal with new things and how well they trust thier owners


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Mine are only 7 months old. Still pretty young. I could get them into it because they don't bite lol. Well I'm hooked on the idea and will go out and get two harness today lol.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

LOL we got our harnesses at Pet Smart but the flight suit came from Dr Foster and smith 

I couldn't find a local store that sold the flight suits


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I have a flight suit for Cookie but i never use it anymore. She was always biting at it and hated having something on her. I was always paranoid that the velcro wouldn't hold too, so i wouldn't be comfortable using it on a flighted bird. I would like to try out the aviator harness, it's the bird harness with the best reputation and it looks really good. But it would cost me $70 for the harness, flight line, and instruction dvd so it's a bit much to spend on something that may or may not go down well with the tiels.









What size flight suits do you have? I got a small which is the smallest size i could get here, and it was just a little bit too big for Cookie. Yours look like they fit nicely though.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

ours is a Medium 

the I got it from drsfosterandsmith but the web site that is on the tag inside of it is 
http://www.avianfashions.com/ it's even got a toll free number if any one wants it just let me know


----------



## Mystry Mew (Jul 28, 2007)

I should get one for Edy sometime. If she agrees with it, then I can bring her to Grandma's house without her pooping on stuff.


----------

